# Need replacement Transaxle Dana FOT-6800-1



## 7394

Trying to find a replacement transaxle for my Craftsman rider. 

Transaxle is *Dana Spicer FOT-6800-1* (manual 6 speed)..

Sears & Dana say they no longer make this unit.. (naturally)..

Maybe there is a source, or an alternative (better) that bolts in ?? 

Any Help is Greatly appreciated..


----------



## paulr44

Some Peerless and Foote (Dana) trans' were close in design, but as for interchangability that's doubtful. You could call some of the OPE Dana distributors, their techs might have an answer, but the OEM would be the best shot.

EHP/AYP PN 402723


----------



## 7394

Thank you, 
I spoke to a Dana tech today, he said they sold that line off & discontinued the item long ago, too many problems with it, & have nothing they could offer as a suitable replacement..  

I hope to hear back maybe monday from some others....

What bites is a barely 5 year old mower (I bought new) & needs a major part I can't find. 

A disposable waste of money..At this point.


----------



## 7394

*Help !!!*

I can't believe that with most of these entry level mowers made by same co, no other transaxles would fit.. 

OR is there a way to find out ? ?


----------



## Rentahusband

I realize it is out of warranty, but if there was known problems with it, then there should have been a recall or atleast a replacement from Sears and Sears can deal with the Dana company!! Not a good selling point for Sears!!


----------



## 7394

I agree 100%, & from the craftsman mower forum, I am not alone w/this problem. 

Sears has kindly offered to send me a $50. gift card.  

Dana has washed their hands of this whole thing.. What BS.. 

I am calling Sears back, since they have Not returned my calls as they promised.. 

Even if I do find a replacement transaxle, this will be my last craftsman.

Their professional line is supposedly made by Husqvarna. But not the 'entry level' as they referred to mine as.. 

Their quality is NOT what it used to be. (chinese) ...

I miss my former 1998 craftsman 42", that is still running fine..


----------



## 7394

*paulr44-*

Thank You, after your suggestion about Peerless transaxles, I have been doing some research. 

I believe the Peerless 206-545C will work with a shift arm change, & fab some axle spacers for the conversion. 

Plus about the Peerless is that it's grease filled & no chain (Just gears)..


----------



## Mike277

What is the full model of your machine? If your model number starts with 917 than it's made by Husqvarna (e.g. 917.287030 ) 
Usually there are several submodels with different Transaxles:
917.287030 DANA D6800
917.287031 Peerless 206-545c
917.287032 DANA 4360 

Example to convert the 917.287030 (DANA D6800) to 917.287031 (Peerless) you need the following

(1) Peerless 206-545c Transaxle 794691

(1) Transaxle link 166228

(1) shift arm 131486 

(2) axle spacers 137057 

Next to the Transaxle the most expensive part is the Transaxle link ($25~$40) but the part can be made using 2 
BJ52 swivel joints an some 1/4 fine threaded rod. 
The other parts cost only a few dollars each. The axle spacers can be made from pipe but cost only ($3~$4) each.

As of spring '09 Husqvarna owns peerless which is prob why DANA quit the business as they where about their last
customer except for a few low end JD gear drive models .


----------



## 7394

Mike- Thanks, my machine is a 917.288131 made by Husqvarna. 

I now have the Peerless 206-545c transaxle, & conversion pieces from a 917.289073

Had to convert the Peerless 206-545c from a 'push-brake' to a 'pull brake' set-up..


----------



## Legend12

I have a dana spicer 6800-1 transaxle. Does anyone know how much oil it holds and what type? Thanks


----------

